
Netflix may have to say goodbye to 'The Office' and 'Friends' - HenryBemis
https://lite.cnn.io/en/article/h_039f2ae91c448409ecd0739366bc6990
======
HenryBemis
> As NBCUniversal prepares to launch its own streaming service..

adding to the discussion on fragemting further the streaming landscape
(Disney, NBCUniversal as new playes in the Porter's 5 forces).

I wonder what will come out of this chess game. Are the consumers expected to
have 3-4-5 different subscriptions?

Anyone has any thoughts on that the end-game may be? (Apart from selling to
one-another for a few $bn profit)

~~~
who-knows95
there's no way the average user can be expected to have so many different
subscriptions, it's truly ridiculous.

i have, crunchyroll, and netflix.

~~~
thinkingemote
Do you use Amazon prime?

~~~
who-knows95
nope, we have a family shared account.

------
elmerfud
People have always wanted à la carte cable channel choice instead of the
typical bundles. This is what it looks like.

